# Twin Rivers Bassmasters 24th annual Alum Creek Open - October 23rd



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

*We will be having our Fall open this year at Alum Creek on October 23rd. The entry form is in the text of this message and also attached in word format. You may also go to www.twinriversbassmasters.webs.com. for entry form and more details or call: MATT (614) 565-3474 or JOHN (614) 246-1499.*

THE 24th ANNUAL
TWIN RIVERS BASSMASTERS  FALL OPEN
Alum Creek Reservoir
Saturday October 23rd, 2010 - 7:30 AM TO 4:00 PM
Check in starts at 6:00 AM
New Galena Ramp

Payout  60% - FIRST PLACE = $1000 (based on 75 boats)
PRE REGISTERED ENTRY FEE IS $60 PER BOAT
SAME DAY ENTRY FEE AT THE RAMP - $70 - CASH ONLY
FOR ADDITIONAL TOURNAMENT INFORMATION OR BOAT # CALL: MATT (614) 565-3474 or JOHN (614) 246-1499

GENERAL INFORMATION
B.A.S.S. RULES AND REGULATIONS PREVAIL
FIVE (5) BASS LIMIT FOR TWO ANGLER TEAM OR FOR A SINGLE ANGLER
NO MINIMUM HORSEPOWER RESTRICTIONS
On the water meeting 15 minutes prior to the start of the tournament
THE TOURNAMENT COMMITTEE WILL RULE ON ANY PROTESTS
STARTING POSITION WILL BE DETERMINED BY THE DATE YOUR ENTRY IS RECEIVED
WINNERS MAY BE SUBJECT TO TRUTH VERIFICATION TESTING

*********************************************************
OPTIONAL BIG BASS SIDE POT - $10 PER BOAT - COLLECTED THAT MORNING

*********************************************************PPLEASE COMPLETE ALL REQUESTED INFORMATION, SIGN THE WAIVER, THEN ATTACH YOUR CHECK OR MONEY ORDER FOR $60.00 MADE OUT TO: 
TWIN RIVERS BASSMASTERS AND MAIL TO: 3132 Adirondack Ave. Columbus, OH 43231

Boater name___________________________________________________


Non Boater name___________________________________________________


ADDRESSES______________________________________________________

____________________________________________


CITY, STATE, ZIP CODE _____________________________________________________

______________________________

Email Address _____________________________________

PARTICIPANT WAIVER

I/WE INTENDING TO BE LEGALLY BOUND HEREBY FOR MY/OURSELVES, HEIRS AND/OR ADMINISTRATORS, VOLUNTARILY ASSUME ALL RISKS OF ACCIDENT OR INJURY AND FOREVER DISCHARGE, THE STATE OF OHIO, THE OHIO BASS CHAPTER FEDERATION, TWIN RIVERS BASSMASTERS OF COLUMBUS, INC., ANY SO SITUATED SPONSORS, RELATED ORGANIZATIONS, BOARDS, COMMITTEES, EMPLOYEES, MEMBERS, OFFICERS AND AGENTS FROM ANY AND ALL LIABILITY FOR PERSONAL INJURY, PROPERTY DAMAGE, OR ANY OTHER CAUSATIVE FACTORS, REAL OR IMAGINED, AS A RESULT OF ANY PARTICIPATION IN THIS TOURNAMENT, DURING THE HOURS THEREOF OR THE DAY ON WHICH IT IS SCHEDULED TO OCCUR, AND FOREVER RELEASE ALL PARTIES ASSOCIATED THERETO FROM ANY ACTIONS WHATSOEVER AND OF WHATEVER NATURE.

BOATER____________________________DATE _____________________

NON - BOATER________________________DATE_____________________


----------



## chubs43235 (Apr 12, 2010)

With you skimming that much off the top who would fish it?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

what a bummer. was plannin on fishin this till i saw the payout. not worth the 2 1/2 hour drive from cuy falls. i would like to know what the payout would be if you only get 20 something boats which has been the norm at most opens ive been to this year. except mosquito opens which allways brings the anglers out. i fished an alum last sat which was 70% payout and first only got 700. not sure who won didnt stay for weigh in. thats what the tourny director yelled out b4 launch. good luck to anyone who does fish this open alum was rough for me.


----------

